# Beautiful Eyes



## Tantallonrox (Dec 4, 2007)

I think she has the most gourgeous eyes!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know, the shot honestly grosses me out. I really don't want to look at it anymore, I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 4, 2007)

trenton romulox, you should say what grosses you out.

this picture doesnt really accent her eyes. im having a hard time discerning what color they actually are. an icy gray? an icy blue?  the arm in front is glowing orange especially at the shoulder. id also get rid of the side boob. it isnt adding to the shot. just my opinions


----------



## Ajay (Dec 4, 2007)

She does have pretty eyes, but this photo doesn't show them well enough. I would ask her to remove the heavy eyeliner and mascara. In my opinion they really take away from her eyes. If she wants to wear makeup ask her to apply it for a more natural look.
Also, if I were trying to accent someones eyes, I would try to position her where she has a natural catchlight in her eyes, like facing a window perhaps. Make sure her hair isn't in covering her eyes also and pay attention to your background. Even though its blurred I'm still distracted by the edge of the dresser behind her.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 4, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> trenton romulox, you should say what grosses you out.
> 
> this picture doesnt really accent her eyes. im having a hard time discerning what color they actually are. an icy gray? an icy blue?  the arm in front is glowing orange especially at the shoulder. id also get rid of the side boob. it isnt adding to the shot. just my opinions



The hair! Some old hag I used to have as a teacher had the EXACT same haircut, and those were some terrible times in that classroom. Sorry, I should have specified, the person isn't grossing me out, the eyes certainly don't gross me out, but the hair, totally grosses me out. 

Sorry for being so vague.


----------



## C.Lloyd (Dec 5, 2007)

Did you shoot this in the 70's?


----------



## Ajay (Dec 5, 2007)

C.Lloyd said:


> Did you shoot this in the 70's?


 
Why leave a comment like this?  That is totally inappropriate.  If you don't have anything contructive to say, why say anything at all?  I'm not saying you have to be nice, but at least limit your comments to advice on how he can improve the photo without insulting the subject.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 5, 2007)

the fact her hair is on her arm to me takes away a lot from her eyes, this is how my mind looked at it. started at her chin, worked up saw her eyes (like ajay said they aren't popping out because of the makeup) then from the eyes right to the hair resting on her arm. it distracts me and also it looks like the reflection of her arm (under her) is in her eye which takes away the color. 

hope that was constructive enough.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 5, 2007)

Does she have a skin problem around her left eye? It looks all puffy and red and inflammed. She does have pretty eyes, but if you had used a reflector they really would've popped. The black eyeliner and feathered 70's hair really makes her look old, which I know isn't your fault.  There's also a strange, faint white line on the left in the background. It looks like she might have great dimples, but it's hard to tell in this pose. I'd like to see more photos of her, with different makeup and lighting.


----------



## Tantallonrox (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks to those of you who actually tried to help me out.  The advice is appreciated.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 5, 2007)

Ajay said:


> Why leave a comment like this?



funny, I thought Trenton's comment was far more inappropriate.  Referencing an "old hag"... gimmie a break, thats totally not necessary


----------



## Ajay (Dec 5, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> funny, I thought Trenton's comment was far more inappropriate. Referencing an "old hag"... gimmie a break, thats totally not necessary


 
You're right.  I don't think I noticed that one when I left the other post.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 5, 2007)

Ajay said:


> You're right.  I don't think I noticed that one when I left the other post.



Oh, I left an inappropriate comment? 
I thought this was a photographic forum, not hugs and kisses central. I shared what the photo made me think of, big deal?


----------



## domromer (Dec 5, 2007)

grow up


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 5, 2007)

domromer said:


> grow up



Are you talking to me? Listen, I'm not trying to pick any fights here. I just wasn't aware that people couldn't handle opinions. I wasn't vulgar, I didn't unleash personal attacks on the people here, and I really don't see what I did wrong. If people on this place can't take people's opinions on an image, whether or not someone think the shot is good, bad, or other, then I really don't see the point of anyone posting stuff on here. Don't post an image that you're not prepared to hear people's opinions on, this is, after all, the internet, and assholes like me do have access to it.


----------



## Ajay (Dec 5, 2007)

I just think we should all try to lean more towards the constructive part of constructive criticism.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2007)

Be aware that I am having my normal-looking but _moderator's_ eyes :shock: on this thread................................!


----------



## Mathias13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe you should have her move her bangs outta the way next time


----------



## skieur (Dec 7, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Oh, I left an inappropriate comment?
> I thought this was a photographic forum, not hugs and kisses central. I shared what the photo made me think of, big deal?


 
The point Trenton is that the comments are supposed to be photographic in content. What the photograph may remind you of, will not help anyone learn more about shooting portraits including the poster. It is totally irrelevant.  No one really cares.

Comments like "hag" suggest immaturity on your part and really are not helpful.  Well thought-out, intelligent suggestions for improving the shot would have demonstrated your knowledge and would have been appreciated by all.

skieur


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 7, 2007)

skieur said:


> The point Trenton is that the comments are supposed to be photographic in content. What the photograph may remind you of, will not help anyone learn more about shooting portraits including the poster. It is totally irrelevant.  No one really cares.
> 
> Comments like "hag" suggest immaturity on your part and really are not helpful.  Well thought-out, intelligent suggestions for improving the shot would have demonstrated your knowledge and would have been appreciated by all.
> 
> skieur



What I think is funny is that if I had said the photo had reminded me of something pleasant rather than a 'hag', there would not have been an issue or accusations of irrelevancy. It's funny how honesty is appreciated when it's kind, but it's a whole new ballgame when the truth hurts. 

P.S. You people should read my post that contains "hag", the hag comment was about the person the photo reminded me of, not the subject herself.


----------



## petey (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd like to see more of her shoulder area.


----------



## vandecarr (Dec 7, 2007)

I think shes pretty hot because she looks like shes right out of the 70's before women started getting implants and fake everything or looking disgustingly skinny.

Anyway, I did a few things in ps real quick to focus more on the eyes and get rid of the dresser in the back. my guess is the orange on the right arm is from, probably, a light on the ceiling in the bedroom.

I didn't do too much to alter that but I did try to make it look like she could have been found hanging out in studio 54.

If you don't like it let me know and I'll remove it.


----------



## Tantallonrox (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice retouch.


----------



## sweet_a (Dec 7, 2007)

the retouch is too much


----------



## dpolston (Dec 7, 2007)

I think this photo does have some room for improvement. Although it does look more "vintage" in my opinion I don't feel that crucifying the guy is the way to critique his shot. 

I would like to know when this was taken however. To me, it does look dated but either you were going for this look, or are somehow reverting back to your personal style. The hair and makeup (unless these are also his creation; being that he styled it himself and did the makeup) would fall on the woman in the photo to be criticized. Some people, and we see them all day long, are more comfortable doing their own thing in the fashion world.

To the photo itself. If this is a snapshot, it's a fair print that you could put into scrapbook somewhere. If this is something "wall worthy" I think you need to concentrate more on the overall image. The lighting is misdirected and I think that the focal point of this shot (by your own post description) is the eyes, which are not featured because they are covered up. I too agree on the heavy eye makeup thing (which appears to be the only thing on her face that has makeup on it) - ask her to tone it down a little and even it out by addressing the lips, cheeks etc. And as far as the pose itself, it is a little unflattering around the upper body in the shoulders. pulling the arm back would help. Finally, the much discussed hair. I personally think that the style is outdated and could be brought more up to date by way of a hair stylist. (I say this cautiously because as I sit here typing in an old t-shirt and p.j.'s, being 6'1", a good 40 pounds overweight and having half the hair I should have; it's hard telling what they should look like!) 

Keep on shooting but try to look at the larger image before you shoot them. I have to keep reminding myself not to shoot in the style of the early 90's, which is where I am most comfortable because of my photo roots. 

My humble opinion.

David


----------



## Tantallonrox (Dec 8, 2007)

dpolston said:


> I think this photo does have some room for improvement. Although it does look more "vintage" in my opinion I don't feel that crucifying the guy is the way to critique his shot.
> 
> I would like to know when this was taken however. To me, it does look dated but either you were going for this look, or are somehow reverting back to your personal style. The hair and makeup (unless these are also his creation; being that he styled it himself and did the makeup) would fall on the woman in the photo to be criticized. Some people, and we see them all day long, are more comfortable doing their own thing in the fashion world.
> 
> ...


 
David, thanks for the input.  When you say the lighting is misdirected, how can I fix this?  

I see your point on the focal length.  As to the model, (my GF)  She has tried different hairstyles, but has not found one that she likes so she has a tendency to stay in her (Comfort zone).   On to makeup.  She does have VERY sensitive skin and can't wear most over the counter makeup.  Eye liner is the only thing she can wear that won't break her out. 

Thanks for the tips. I appreciate it.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 8, 2007)

Maybe misdirected is the wrong word. I think I was distracted by the light in the background. The reworked photo that had the blackened backdrop is more what I was talking about. 

If you're going for the sexy semi-boudoir full body shot, I can see having the background in the photo. But the closeups need less light. 

Again... one mans opinion.


----------



## Tantallonrox (Dec 8, 2007)

Ahhh!  Thanks David.  Ok, Here is a rework of the image.  Is this any better?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 8, 2007)

Personally I found the soft airbrush style rework in post #22 very good. This last rework is also a keeper. Both are different takes on classic themes. 

And yes, I too found some comments out of place and on the personal side as opposed to being constructive. One can criticize you personally, without getting personal.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 8, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Tantallonrox (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay, I was going to do this in a private message to Tantallonrox, but I think I angered more people than just them:
My original post, the first one in this thread after the OP I believe, was posted whilst I was in a terrible mood, I was in a fight with my girlfriend, and I was just being a dick. I'm sorry for my comment, and I'm sorry if it offended you. I simply posted in haste, anger, and it was wrong, stupid, and out of line. And then I tried to justify what I said, which made it far worse, I apologize for that as well. For anyone that I offended with my personal connections to the shot, I'm sorry. For anyone that I offended with any other rude comments that are littered throughout this thread, I'm sorry. I learned a lesson here: Don't post in haste and post in good taste. 

I'm sorry Tantallanrox, and I'm sorry everyone I offended.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 8, 2007)

Way to man up! I have done that too and these are the self inflicted lessons that I learn from the most.

I hope that you and your girlfriend have made up.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 8, 2007)

dpolston said:


> Way to man up! I have done that too and these are the self inflicted lessons that I learn from the most.
> 
> I hope that you and your girlfriend have made up.



Thanks for being so understanding, this is definitely a lesson I've learnt a lot from. 

And to stay relatively on topic, even though I definitely sabotaged this thread, I'm sorry...
I think that the bangs should get moved a little, the lighting should be brought from the front to really show off those eyes, and the light should be concentrated to make the eye area relatively more exposed than the rest of the shot. Just be careful of harsh shadows, and make sure to keep it soft. This is a shot aimed to show off the eyes and not draw attention to sharp skin details or sharp shadows. Keep it bright and keep it soft. Not a bad shot though, the original, by any means. It just doesn't show off those eyes enough.


----------



## petey (Dec 8, 2007)

Number 22 rework is nice. I want to say it is blurry up front, but it works as the focus is on her eyes. 

A shot like this is personal. Is there another way to look at it?


----------



## Tantallonrox (Dec 8, 2007)

Trenton, apology accepted.  Don't sweat it. We all have BAD days!! It's what makes us human. 

Thanks for the tips on the lighting.  Although I'm somewhat limited on them. All I have is work type lights


----------



## dpolston (Dec 8, 2007)

I feel the love here!    ;o)


----------



## domromer (Dec 8, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Thanks for being so understanding, this is definitely a lesson I've learnt a lot from.
> 
> And to stay relatively on topic, even though I definitely sabotaged this thread, I'm sorry...
> I think that the bangs should get moved a little, the lighting should be brought from the front to really show off those eyes, and the light should be concentrated to make the eye area relatively more exposed than the rest of the shot. Just be careful of harsh shadows, and make sure to keep it soft. This is a shot aimed to show off the eyes and not draw attention to sharp skin details or sharp shadows. Keep it bright and keep it soft. Not a bad shot though, the original, by any means. It just doesn't show off those eyes enough.



It's refreshing to see people acting decently on a forum.  Thats what sucks about posting,  that mood you were in may have come and gone, but the tone of the original post is always the same. It's easy to post a thread and then be kicking yourself ten minutes later.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 8, 2007)

I've found that, if I post a picture of someone I love, and it gets criticism, I take it more personally than I would if it were a stranger. Since this IS the OP's girlfriend, I wonder if the comments would have been tempered a bit had he stated that from the start. 

The reason I asked about the skin around her eye is because I am currently suffering from an allergic reaction around both my eyes and hers looks an awful lot like mine.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 9, 2007)

ok my honest and im not in a abd mood is also a scary type image sorta like shes mean or plays a ruff role in a 80's hairband movie. im sure your others shots of her are not the same but that is my absolute honest vibe.


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome eyes!  Get her to let you practice more, but maybe in natural light outside.  Ask her to pull her hair back so that you can practice getting the eye shots!  If she does have skin allergies, you can always retouch her skin in post processing!  Good luck.


----------

